# Small retail operation - taxes etc?



## MikeItMo (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm looking for information of the various costs entailed in opening a (small) retail business. Things such as business rates , licences, tax bands and rates and so on.
Can anyone offer personal input and/or point me in the direction of suitable, reliable resources, in English if possible.?
thanks


----------

